# Blocking Unwated Divert Calls.



## valtea (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello,
I'm having a strange problem and i will be very glad if someone can help me out.

It seems someone has diverted his/her call to my number. So when that person is busy/not available it gets diverted into my mobile. We get a small arrow mark before the number when such calls are received to indicate that its a diverted calls. 
Earlier i used to tell them that the person whom they are calling has diverted his/her call to my number so i'm getting the call. Sometimes they are polite and sometimes very rude. I have asked for the number which they are calling 3-4 times explaining that i will call the number and tell him/het how to de activate the call forwarding. But I dont know for whatever reason they refuse to tell me the number and instead sometimes scolds me telling that "why are you having the same sim card numbers.." you should report it to Airtel Office.. blah blah...". So now most of the time i just reject the call or pick it up and just leave it like that.... 
Often it gets frustrating and we often exchange harsh words (2 frequent numbers) ... I called them back twice when they just hangup while I was explaining them the situation. They just cant understand the concept.

I get irritated so much specially when they call at odd times and sometimes when i'm busy and my cellphone rings just to see the idiot's number...  Is there any solution for me? 

Can i block others from divertng into my number?

Recently i tried diverting my calls to Police Station so that they can stop calling, but i dont know for whatever reason i cannot divert it into landline numbers (not the 100) although diverting into another mobile works fine. 

Its 2:10AM now I was just waken by this IDIOT from my sleep and as usual exchange of Rough words again. It spolied my mood. I was having a good sleep. 

Please help


----------



## utsav (Aug 4, 2009)

^^ what are you waiting for ?? go and complain to the customer care , if that doesn't helps then you can complain to the police


----------



## raj_in (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry but i really had a good time reading ur post i thought it was so funny 

it cud be a frd or enemy also u knw,,,,,,,
how many days has this been happening to u,,,,,,,,,

yeah go to airtel & complaint abt it,,,,,,or mayb to the police staion also 
A call from the police shd be enough to get this stupid guy's brains working again


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Aug 11, 2009)

sad story........

try to locate dat guy and learn him a lesson.....


----------



## Ecstasy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it and I know it must be frustrating. I can provide you with 3 solutions of which, you can choose any one or all the three.

1- Re-divert that number to some other mobile number. (I wouldn't personally do it, cos someone else will get troubled).

2- Call up the customer service/Airtel shop and make a complaint over there.(doubt if they can do sh1t about  it).

3- Make a complaint to the police station against harasement and they will take care of the rest. (best option out of 3 if they are eating your head too much).


----------

